# What's wrong with having an 85lb lap dog??



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't see anything wrong with it??!? DH face might be turning blue though









Share your lap dog pics!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Not one thing!! We've several that jockey for the spot


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I see nothing wrong with it!!
I don't have any pics cause I take the pics and he is usually on my lap


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Mine is more of a cat,she prefers the arm of the chair/couch.She only weighed about 60lbs then.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't have any of Rugen and I together, but he is more of a cat too! Imagine me in the chair too...


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

well I got some of those pics too


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

They are just too cute.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

OMG! I love the pics LOL! They are such characters!

So when they jump up on the couch do they over shoot it like Diesel? He usually lands on the top of the couch by accident and wonders how the heck that happened


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

UMM... Athena has jumped over the couch to chase a cat.One of ours isn't up against a wall.I am waiting for the day she jumps the gate at the same time.That will mean yummy kitty food eat up.


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Cute pics...


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

I can tell you what's wrong--your DH needs to move over to give Diesel more room!!!


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferDI can tell you what's wrong--your DH needs to move over to give Diesel more room!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Nope Brady gets up and basically takes over the couch!!

yeah i agree Husband got to go!!!


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Here is our lap dog , though he is alot bigger now, he is 3 years old now he was only 7 months in this picture with my DH.


----------



## mle (May 21, 2009)

It is the same way at out house. I'll be at a show, both kennels wide open and one 5olbs. Australian Shepherd and one 80lbs. Rottweiler on my lap. Of course, I'm being stared down by the neighboring owners whose small dog is doing the same. I'll reply with some smart remark that goes along the lines of, "What, you don't like real lap dogs... or do you only like your little fancy rats?" Not that I don't like little dogs (I like them) but its their snobbish owners.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, for one thing, mine wasn't 85 lbs, she was only 79, so you have more lapdog than I did, no fair!!










Who says you need a poodle for a lapdog!?!?










My latest lapwarmer.










No poodles here!!!


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

If I lived in Alaska I think I'd want more than one 85 lb. lap-warming-dog near me at all times!!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BARKemIt is the same way at out house. I'll be at a show, both kennels wide open and one 5olbs. Australian Shepherd and one 80lbs. Rottweiler on my lap. Of course, I'm being stared down by the neighboring owners whose small dog is doing the same. I'll reply with some smart remark that goes along the lines of, "What, you don't like real lap dogs... or do you only like your little fancy rats?" Not that I don't like little dogs (I like them) but its their snobbish owners.


Depends on the type of little dogs.Mine is a Rottweiler stuck on a pug's body.She sure has a nasty side to her but it is different then say a Chihuahua(sp).


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Poodles are for Wussies anyway......GSD are for real people...


----------



## mle (May 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AllieG
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BARKemIt is the same way at out house. I'll be at a show, both kennels wide open and one 5olbs. Australian Shepherd and one 80lbs. Rottweiler on my lap. Of course, I'm being stared down by the neighboring owners whose small dog is doing the same. I'll reply with some smart remark that goes along the lines of, "What, you don't like real lap dogs... or do you only like your little fancy rats?" Not that I don't like little dogs (I like them) but its their snobbish owners.
> ...


Yeah, I guess your right. I'm not a fan of the snippy ankle biters. My Uncle used to breed some very nice Fox Terriers and they fit the standard exactly but he didn't shw them... off topic, but anyways, those are the small ones I like. The people I somehow always get next to is the Yorkies or Chihuahua


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Gia defines the word _ham_... she has absolutely no idea of her size, but i love every pound of her!


----------



## johnbertieri (Nov 7, 2008)

She may not be a lap dog in this one, but this is where she seems to think she is supposed to sleep


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

I just love the spirit and character of the GSD....great pics!! I almost spit out my coffee laughing at them LOL


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

These are too cute!!! I have 2 oversized lap dogs too!


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder


that is a brave little girl to be so close to a dog butt!!!


----------



## Kimbo's Humans (Nov 9, 2003)

Kimbo just can't seem to get comfortable









Sophie lies like this every chance she gets


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: kimbo's humansKimbo just can't seem to get comfortable


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I have a 74 pound lap dog









With DH when she was a lot smaller

















I am under the Snoopy blanket


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Try sitting at a campfire in a lawn chair and your 85 lb GSD wants to sit with you...


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

These are all soooo cute!! Here's my 66 pounds of love


















She does this to me constantly, her butt always has to be on my lap


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Dude, gimme some of that beer


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Giddy was the only one of our dogs who was a lapdog. I don't go for dogs on the furniture but it was his couch, his dog so whatever have a hairy couch.










Mother does not approve!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Chillin with daddy...











Smushing mom...


----------

